
The iPhone 3GS: Should You Get It? - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/30/the-iphone-3gs-should-you-get-it/
======
quizbiz
I just can't afford the monthly bill. That bill, despite my lifestyle, tells
me it's a want not a need.

------
nailer
Many of the reasons to want a 3GS apply just, if not more validly, to the Hero
or Pre. Alas, there's no mention of other multitouch phones.

------
chaosmachine
If you're in Canada, wait until October, Telus and Bell are supposedly going
to break the Rogers iPhone monopoly this fall. And next year, a whole bunch of
new wireless companies are joining the market. It's a bad time to be signing a
3 year contract.

~~~
mgrouchy
While this would be great if it was true, I highly doubt it. Bell and Telus
are on a cdma network, currently no cdma iPhone exists. So unless apple has
one hiding around for all this time, we are not getting any iPhones on Telus
or Bell.

As for the new companies, who knows?

Edited for grammar(which is still terrible, just less terrible).

~~~
chaosmachine
They've been building a HSPDA network for about a year now:

[http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/07/21/tech-
cellphone...](http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2008/07/21/tech-
cellphones.html)

Rumor has it they are ahead of schedule, and launching in October.

<http://www.thestar.com/business/article/656939>

------
boundlessdreamz
iPhone 3GS seems to be have overheating issues
([http://theappleblog.com/2009/06/30/iphones-heating-up-
anyone...](http://theappleblog.com/2009/06/30/iphones-heating-up-anyone-
playing-hot-potato-with-their-3gs)) Strangely I had overheating issues and
battery charging problems in iPhone 3G after upgrading to OS 3.0. Managed to
solve it ([http://www.manu-j.com/blog/fix-iphone-os-30-battery-
charging...](http://www.manu-j.com/blog/fix-iphone-os-30-battery-charging-
problems/353/)) but it included a hard reset. On the upside phone now runs
ultra cool and battery is lasting longer in 3.0

~~~
sahaj
haven't had any heating issues, but the battery definitely is lasting longer
in OS 3.0.

------
heyrhett
Video taking, scrubbing, uploading to youtube, and sending a link to the
grandparents is pretty nice. I can do all that in 10 minutes on one device
now.

I guess this is not a big deal to most people.

------
TweedHeads
Yes.

If you want to have a beautifully crafted full-fledged computer in your
pocket. Yes.

Bonus, it also makes phone calls.

~~~
weegee
this is how I feel about my iPhone 3G. Bonus, it doesn't overheat like the 3GS
does.

~~~
cstejerean
I haven't had any problems with overheating. The increased CPU speed, RAM,
better camera and oil resistant screen coating are a big improvement over the
3G. (Note that I don't particularly care about the compass, I've never needed
one so far).

~~~
gojomo
The compass is fun! You can wager with friends: "That's due north." "No,
that's about 12 degrees off towards the northwest." "Wanna bet?"

It's almost as much fun as "guess the driving distance between two randomly
chosen landmarks" with Google Maps.

